# massive new(kinda) sound deadening project begun!



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i've been matting my car off and on for nearly 4 months now (doing it a couple hours a week, tops, when i have some time off)
i finally have the matting nearly done, and i've begun my layer of carpet padding 

carpet padding you say? i got the idea from a thread i saw in a Mazda forum. the guy used a synthetic carpet padding (non flammable, doesnt hold water *note CANT USE FOAM STUFF IN A CAR)
anyways, he used it as a deadener. acts just like an open cell deadener, and with 2 layers in the car, it was quieter than a lexus. he couldnt hear the motor running at lower RPMs, never heard road noise, nothing. best part was, carpet padding is CHEAP (i got 120sq feet for $40) ive begun layering it on the passenger side (car is gutted, but i put drivers seat back in cause i still need to be able to drive if need be). i know edges, corners and overlaps are still rough. i'll be cutting everything to an exact fit and duct taping the seams together once i get teh whole first layer done. i'll keep you guys updated in this thread, along with reviews (hell, for $40 and ~ 15-20lbs, its a VERY worthwhile project)
here are some pictures (whole album is * here ( http://community.webshots.com/album/225722480lNVdLW * if you see red x's )



































































*edit pic size optimized*


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

beautiful man!! keep us posted


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

It's nice to see an amateur going the whole 9 yards on sound deadening. Looks awesome!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> It's nice to see an amateur going the whole 9 yards on sound deadening. Looks awesome!



. . . amatuer, excuse me? i've been doing this for a few years. this is my 4th system overhaul / 3rd totally new system . . . . sorry we're not all professional sound engineers


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i sense another argument coming on, and this time....i'm not in the middle of it!!! proceed gentlemen


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> . . . amatuer, excuse me? i've been doing this for a few years. this is my 4th system overhaul / 3rd totally new system . . . . sorry we're not all professional sound engineers


The operative word was "see" as in your pics. I haven't seen your car before. I only ever see sound deadening that extensive in magazines. And unless you get paid for doing what you do, you are an amateur by definition. Are you bitter about something Jasper? I should let you know that I have much respect for you and a Punkrocka, even if we intelligently argue the finer points of audio. No one ever learned anything by agreeing.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> The operative word was "see" as in your pics. I haven't seen your car before. I only ever see sound deadening that extensive in magazines. And unless you get paid for doing what you do, you are an amateur by definition. Are you bitter about something Jasper? I should let you know that I have much respect for you and a Punkrocka, even if we intelligently argue the finer points of audio. No one ever learned anything by agreeing.



true, just annoyed by the term "amatuer". no, not bitter, and no, this isnt my paid profession (although i have been paid to install 4 systems now). i consider myself an enthusiast, at the least. punkrocka's being an idiot. i dont agree with you much on car audio, but i know you know your sh*t.

we cool?


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

Jasper said:


> true, just annoyed by the term "amatuer". no, not bitter, and no, this isnt my paid profession (although i have been paid to install 4 systems now). i consider myself an enthusiast, at the least. punkrocka's being an idiot. i dont agree with you much on car audio, but i know you know your sh*t.
> 
> we cool?


in another thread, you said that there are two types of deadening.. open cell and the shiny backed stuff like dynamat.. which do you use where? .. dynamat for trunk/doors and open cell for undercarpet/roof? 


about the thread though, how much weight is that adding to your vehicle? .. looks like its going to be badass though :thumbup:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> true, just annoyed by the term "amatuer". no, not bitter, and no, this isnt my paid profession (although i have been paid to install 4 systems now). i consider myself an enthusiast, at the least. punkrocka's being an idiot. i dont agree with you much on car audio, but i know you know your sh*t.
> 
> we cool?


Yeah, were cool, not trying to irritate people here and definitely not ever trying to be a know it all. I guess "amateur" could be taken as an insult, but that was not my intention. And even though I work in pro sound and understand theory, I know I can learn from those who are dedicated to this aspect of audio. So that being said.... nice job on the deadening! :thumbup:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

97GXE_Kid said:


> in another thread, you said that there are two types of deadening.. open cell and the shiny backed stuff like dynamat.. which do you use where? .. dynamat for trunk/doors and open cell for undercarpet/roof?
> 
> 
> about the thread though, how much weight is that adding to your vehicle? .. looks like its going to be badass though :thumbup:



there is that "shiny backed stuff like dynamat" throughout the whole car, the whole floorpan / firewall / front and rear doors / rear seat pan / rear deck / trunk floor / trunk roof (i suppose? top of teh trunk that you dont see?) / trunk lid / roof
actually, aside from the b-pillar (couldnt be bothered to take apart the whole seat belt mechanism there, besides, thats hte belt that may save my life, i'll leave it be)....everythings covered.

the open cepp (carpet padding) is going on hte floorpan (2 layers), roof (2-3 layers), and possible one layer behind the plastic door panels once i fill them with foam.


weight wise, ehh, i dont care. the car wasnt very fast before, and it isnt getting noticably slower. 2 shipments of that matting (according to UPS) 30 lbs each, so ill make a rough guess and say 28lbs per 2 rolls (minus paper backing / original box / paperwork / cardboard tube it was wrapped around?)... so thats about 56lbs of deadening put throughout the car (so it really won't offset handling of the car), plus the carpet padding, i dont know, that whole roll by itself was easy 40lbs, but i may not be using it all
grand total, i'd say tops, 100lbs. (more likely around 80-85lbs)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

have you seen this?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> have you seen this?


"Reduces interior noise levels by over 40% compared to vehicles with fiberglass insulation"

maybe thats because any car ive ever seen doesnt have fiberglass insulation? thats usually reserved for houses lol

its possible it'd cut down on some noise, but i wouldnt use a foam on any high traffic areas (or areas that have weight on them / things bolted to them), the foam would crush. 
that stuff is probably a good idea for the firewall in larger trucks / hotrods, cars that might get a LOT more heat radiating through the firewall than a sentra, we...on the other hand... really dont need it.

i love how it says it reflects radiant heat
"Olefin film coating reflects the transfer of radiant heat while closed cell foam insulates against convective and conductive heat transfer."
it might reflect sunlight, if you left it exposed, but its got a metal backing, and will absorb heat like anything else

plus, you hafta use contact cement to put it on, which is a p.i.t.a. to work with (use it to put down linoleum), you hafta cement both surfaces, let them get tacky, then lay it down. god help you if your pant get tacky, and accidentally stick the floorpan. you'd have a hell of a time getting out of the car.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, another update. the 2 layers on the floorpan are done (sorry, no pictures, and i've already reinstalled the carpet, and no, im not taking it back out if i can avoid it)

fair warning to those who attempt this project, the OEM carpet does NOT fit very well back into place. you *could* remove the factory padding (*i didnt*), and it'd probably fit fine. i got it to all go back in right, but it took some coaxing lol.

holy shit, what a difference. i havent had a chance to take it for a drive yet, but goddam it definately got quieter. (i didnt bother with the test drive yet, becuase i still need to reinstall the headliner w/ headliner carpet padding, and add padding to the rear seat pan and reinstall the rear seats, until i do this, i'm only going to hear extra noise from the trunk)

i reiterate, holy shit. i ran the car up to redline a few times in my driveway, let it bounce off the rev limiter for a second as well. the engine, which used to be slightly more than a dull roar (face it, nissan's 1.8L econobox motor isnt exactly the loudest thing to start with), is now nothing more than a quiet hum. i honestly couldnt tell the car was running until i got to ~2000-2500rpm

this makes me VERY hopeful for how this project will turn out. if 2 layers on the floorpan made that much of a difference, i can only imagine how quiet this'll be once teh rear seat pan / rear deck / door panels / headliner are installed.

keep up to date with this, i plan on doing additional reviews once i finish the whole car


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey jasper, when I deadened my van, the engine noise/roadnoise disappeared. It was then that I realized how annoying wind noise over my windsheild was (cant deaden that!). Granted, I had baaaaaaaadddddd aerodynamics, but I hope that isn't your experience.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds real good so far. You're giving me inspiration to tear apart the Altima and deaden it. My mom has a Lexus GS 300 and I'm shooting for that car's level of quiet. It's gonna take a good bit of eDead to do it, but I'll be ready shortly. Maybe it'll be a spring time project if it's too cold here soon. We'll see. Good luck with the rest of your build-up.


----------

